# Last chance bow hunt



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Anyone on here been out to the badlands lately bowhunting? Curious if there was much snow out that way? My brother in law and I are off Thursday after work for the last three days of the archery season. Hopefully one of us will stick a muley buck.

Also, any thoughts on using a whitetail decoy on muleys and hunting out of a ground blind?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It depends where you are going. I know there is like 6 in of snow by north by Watford City and the north unit.

As for the ground blind i would stay mobile the best way to get them unless you are on there food is to spot and stock. This time of year you will have good luck sitting on a food pile in the back of a farm. lol but if you are hunting public land stay mobile and spot and stock. Its alittle harder with this loud snow. good luck man my 2 cents


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Well I am eating tag this year - We pursued the muley hard the last 3 days of season but no luck. The mild weather and then cold temps made the snow super crunchy and load. We hunted all public land and saw 100's of deer including some really nice bucks, BUT no luck. Had a blast though!


----------

